# Where to buy Marineland 400 filter impeller cheap?



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

I am looking to replace the impeller for my Marineland 400 power filter impeller. The old one is very noisy. If anybody knows where I can get one cheap, please let me know.
Thanks.


----------

